# Make fails with gentoo-sources 3.5.0 (solved)

## fr3eatlast

I just finished configuring gentoo-sources 3.5 and when i issued the make && make modules_install command i get the following error:

```
  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

***

*** Configuration file ".config" not found!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

```

but this is the message i received when i was done with make menuconfig

```
scripts/kconfig/mconf Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig

#

#

# configuration written to gentoo

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

```

I'm not sure what I am doing wrong to cause this, so any help would be appreciated.Last edited by fr3eatlast on Mon Aug 13, 2012 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

fr3eatlast,

Welcome to gentoo   :Very Happy: 

You should be in /usr/src/linux when running make menuconfig and subsequently make && make modules_install

Also check eselect kernel list  to make sure the symlink is correct   :Wink: 

----------

## fr3eatlast

Thanks for the advice BillWho.   :Smile: 

 I double and triple-checked and i am in /usr/src/linux when doing both make menuconfig and the subsequent make && make modules_install commands.  

Also I checked eselect kernel list and my output was

```
Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.5.0-gentoo *

```

so I still have no idea what could be causing make to fail

----------

## BillWho

fr3eatlast,

From your error message Configuration file ".config" not found! do you have a .config file in /usr/src/linux   :Question: 

----------

## fr3eatlast

BillWho, 

there is a .config file in /usr/src/linux 

here is the output of ls /usr/src/linux 

```
arch     CREDITS        drivers   gentoo.config  ipc      kernel       Makefile  README          scripts   tools

block    crypto         firmware  include        Kbuild   lib          mm        REPORTING-BUGS  security  usr

COPYING  Documentation  fs        init           Kconfig  MAINTAINERS  net       samples         sound     virt

```

Thanks again for your help

----------

## cach0rr0

 *fr3eatlast wrote:*   

> BillWho, 
> 
> there is a .config file in /usr/src/linux 
> 
> here is the output of ls /usr/src/linux 
> ...

 

the file must me named '.config'

i see a 'gentoo.config' but not a '.config'

your end of menuconfig says you saved it this way (with the name 'gentoo')

if ls -alh /usr/src/linux/ does not show a file named '.config', there is your problem. 

make is specifically looking for a file named .config

----------

## fr3eatlast

Thanks for the advice cach0rr0.  I reran make menuconfig and saved my configuration file as .config and then reran make, and it seems to be working fine now.    :Very Happy: 

----------

